# Bait Choices and Pointers?



## Stephensb (Aug 31, 2013)

Still kind of new to surf fishing. What's biting and what's bait are they hitting?


----------



## walkerj44 (May 23, 2013)

*Thick*

I went to seagrove, seaside, and grayton beaches yesterday around lunch. The slime is so thick you can't put a bait in the water from the beach.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

I fish over there as well?! I always go for the sand fleas!! Has been slimy lately. 

Anyone who fishes the Santa Rosa beach seaside grayton area, we should get up and fish one day!! I need to meet some more people over here. All I know are local musicians.....


----------



## walkerj44 (May 23, 2013)

Yeah the sand fleas were huge yesterday! Didn't do me much good tho.


----------



## backwoods (Dec 4, 2009)

*fleas*

Bigger is not always better. I have had some of my best days with smaller sand fleas.


----------



## Salt4Lifer (Jun 1, 2013)

Throw the big fleas back unless you're after Lady's and Reds...have you seen the size of a Pomps mouth?


----------



## walkerj44 (May 23, 2013)

Yeah you're right. I caught a 32 inch red a couple months ago on a sand flea that was almost too small to catch in the rake. As big as they were wasn't sure if I could hook one.


----------



## Gio (May 27, 2012)

Stephensb said:


> Still kind of new to surf fishing. What's biting and what's bait are they hitting?


Live sand fleas would be your best bet right now. You can also try fresh dead peeled shrimp. It seems that whiting are really hot right now. You will also catch blues, pompano, redfish, ladyfish and hard head cats right now. Go early in the morning or late in the day. Fishing is also good on an incoming high tide. Good luck, and tight lines,
Gio


----------

